

Ask HN: How to leave my country? - speeder

I am from Brazil.<p>For many years I&#x27;ve been wanting to leave, now I think I finally can, because I finished last month paying all my student debt.<p>I have no assets, no money, no job, no friends here or abroad, I want to start a life somewhere safer than here and somewhere with easier upward mobility, so anyone can help me? How I leave my country?
======
kshatrea
I recently moved to Denmark for a job and I have met a lot of people here who
came from their nations in order to get into Scandinavia. If you can put up
some money, you should get a Green Card which allows you to look for jobs.
Beware though that the job market in Scandinavia is quite competitive because
of the high wages. Australia and Canada are giving out visas as well for many
workers. Look those up too.

------
davidw
Do you have any European relatives like grandparents? I know a lot of
Brasilians get into Italy that way.

